# Auger gear case grease



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi all- 

I've been working on an old John Deere TRS-27 (yes I know, Murray built) but have managed to get the engine running right and today thanks to you folks for the suggestions on getting a mini tachometer, I got the engine RPMs adjusted to between 3500-3550 (manual says 3700 but not feeling like taking a risk blowing up an 8hp Tech engine) 

The next thing I turned my attention to was greasing the auger and other spots that have the zerks around them. And then I was curious, so I took the fill bolt off of the auger gear case, and stuck a nail down in there. Seems like it is bone dry. Not good. Now with that said- I believe, but am not 100% certain that this type of gear case takes grease and not the 80W90 gear oil like on newer machines. This one is a late 80s vintage. So. The question now is- is that in fact the case? Grease and not oil? Next question- do I simply fill that thing up with grease, to the top? I've been trying to find a operators manual online for this machine but am not having much luck. I downloaded a service/technical manual but I could not find any reference to oil or grease. Just how to take the thing apart. 
Also, as for the grease, I figured using Mobil-1 automotive synthetic grease that meets or exceeds the proper specs. 

Advice? Feedback?

Thank you


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I've been working on an old John Deere TRS-27 (yes I know, Murray built) but have managed to get the engine running right and today thanks to you folks for the suggestions on getting a mini tachometer, I got the engine RPMs adjusted to between 3500-3550 (manual says 3700 but not feeling like taking a risk blowing up an 8hp Tech engine)
> 
> ...


 Look at page 39.
http://download.snowblowerguide.com/download/TRS21-TRS21ES-TRS22-TRS24-TRX24-TM1466-06580.pdf


As for my Ariens St-1130DLE I use both, grease and synthetic gear lube.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If your computer is as slow as mine this will be easier:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Who knew that were that many choices for grease:icon_whistling:

I wonder why they have one listed that's good to 80 degrees F? Hardly ever snows at that temp.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

skutflut said:


> Who knew that were that many choices for grease:icon_whistling:
> 
> I wonder why they have one listed thats good to 80 degrees F? Hardly ever snows at that temp.


 One thing to watch for is when blowing snow check after if there is snow
on the gear box then it indicates you have no problem with lubrication there but if it's melting and even a wisp of vapour then you have to ascertain you have enough of grease or oil.
This in part answers why it's good to 80 deg. Far.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would use either an 80w90 gear oil if the case is sealed well, or a 00 grease if the oil will leak out. One thing to think about with the automotive differential oils is some of them will attack brass and bronze metals. I have never seen it personally, but there are plenty of warnings on various forums online. It has something to do with GL3 vs GL4 vs GL5, but I don't think it is as big of a problem now with modern oils.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you very much!


----------



## CapeCodDave (Nov 13, 2016)

*Grease + gear lube*



Normex said:


> As for my Ariens St-1130DLE I use both, grease and synthetic gear lube.


Do you mean you mix grease and gear lube in the crankcase? 

I ordered L3 Synthetic Gear Lube based on the manual for my Ariens ST924 (1994-96 era) but when I went to fill it, it was loaded with grease. The lube I bought is red and thin, like transmission fluid. Will these mix?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

CapeCodDave said:


> Do you mean you mix grease and gear lube in the crankcase?
> 
> I ordered L3 Synthetic Gear Lube based on the manual for my Ariens ST924 (1994-96 era) but when I went to fill it, it was loaded with grease. The lube I bought is red and thin, like transmission fluid. Will these mix?


No he meant the auger gear case.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I meant yes in the auger gear case I have both synthetic lube and grease, as if they mix well together all I know the gears are fully lubed to do their work.

Norm


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

JD cornhead grease has been working well for me in gear boxes that leak 90 wt.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

GoSnowBlow, sorry off topic here but I can't find the thread. Where did you get the mini tach and what kind? Can you send me a link?


Thanks,


Tom




GoBlowSnow said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I've been working on an old John Deere TRS-27 (yes I know, Murray built) but have managed to get the engine running right and today thanks to you folks for the suggestions on getting a mini tachometer, I got the engine RPMs adjusted to between 3500-3550 (manual says 3700 but not feeling like taking a risk blowing up an 8hp Tech engine)
> 
> ...


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Tomatillo said:


> GoSnowBlow, sorry off topic here but I can't find the thread. Where did you get the mini tach and what kind? Can you send me a link?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


There are a couple of small tachs on the market. Tiny Tach and I bought a SenDec. They are around $55 on Ebay.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks!




Motor City said:


> There are a couple of small tachs on the market. Tiny Tach and I bought a SenDec. They are around $55 on Ebay.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

This is the one I got originally. It's still working a year later, however- it is very dim and hard to read in the cold. Also when the battery goes out, it is non-replaceable. 
Waterproof Hour Meter Tachometer 2 & 4 Stroke Small Engine Spark For Boat ATV WP | eBay

If I want to get one for long term use on 1 machine, I might consider something like this, using velcro to secure it. 
White Inductive Tachometer Hour meter w/ Maint Reminder & RPM small engine gas | eBay


----------

